# [V] Xbox360 Games



## Q20 (3. November 2009)

Verkaufe ein paar Xbox360 Games:

_- Star Wars: The Force Unleashed -> 15 EUR  [-VERKAUFT-]_
_- Street Fighter IV -> 15 EUR_ _-> [-VERKAUFT-]_
   - Fifa 08 -> 10 EUR
   - SmackDown vs Raw 2008 -> 10 EUR
   - SmackDown vs Raw 2007 -> 5 EUR

   [font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][size=10pt]*Hinweise: *[/size][/font]

*[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][size=10pt]Versand erfolgt per DHL oder Hermes[/size][/font]* 
_*[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][size=10pt]Fragen können hier im Thread gestellt werden. Ansonsten bitte OM oder email.[/size][/font]*_

   [font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][size=10pt]
_Auch wenn wir hier nicht bei ebay sind muss ich darauf hinweisen, dass es sich hier um einen Privatverkauf handelt. Die Ware wird unter Ausschluss jeglicher Gewährleistung und Garantie verkauft._
   [/size][/font]


----------



## Rabowke (3. November 2009)

Q20 am 03.11.2009 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn wir hier nicht bei ebay sind muss ich darauf hinweisen, dass es sich hier um einen Privatverkauf handelt. Die Ware wird unter Ausschluss jeglicher Gewährleistung und Garantie verkauft.


Ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass dieser 'Ausschluss der Gewährleistung' nicht so einfach funktioniert. 

http://www.internetrecht-rostock.de/ebay_garantie.htm

Hier findest du einen Beitrag zu diesem Thema & auch die c't hat dieses Thema schon öfters aufgegriffen.


----------



## Anton88 (3. November 2009)

Q20 schrieb:


> - Star Wars: The Force Unleashed -> 15 EUR[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][size=10pt]
> [/size][/font]


 Wie ist der Zustand von dem Spiel? Handbuch dabei?


----------



## Q20 (4. November 2009)

Anton88 schrieb:


> Q20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > - Star Wars: The Force Unleashed -> 15 EUR[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][size=10pt]
> ...


 Zustand ist einwandfrei. Handbuch ist natürlich auch dabei.


----------



## Anton88 (4. November 2009)

Q20 schrieb:


> Anton88 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Q20 schrieb:
> ...


 Sind die 15 € inkl.? Wenn ja, dann nehm ich das Spiel.


----------



## Q20 (4. November 2009)

Anton88 schrieb:


> Q20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Anton88 schrieb:
> ...


 Eigentlich alle exkl. Versand.... Aber darüber lässt sich sicher reden.


----------



## Anton88 (4. November 2009)

Wie würdest an Versandkosten berechnen?


----------



## Q20 (4. November 2009)

Hast Omail


----------

